

Ask HN: In 2015, what do you use for the CSS of your web app? - iraldir

Hi, I&#x27;m more of a JavaScript developer, doing mostly games (canvas) and applications where UI doesn&#x27;t matter that much. But I will soon have to make the front end of a mobile web app. It features a lot of images, horizontal scrolling elements, and grid like display, and follow a designer&#x27;s design. It has to be compatible with IOS and android webview from 4.2 (so no flexbox).
What would you use? A framework like bootstrap or foundation, or sass directly...? I would like to avoid JavaScript as much as possible as it&#x27;s a multiple page application.
======
stephenr
I haven't done much direct frontend work for a while, but I like the sound of
the Bourbon/Neat/Bitters[1] stuff - compared to stuff like Bootstrap it seems
like less of a sledge-hammer and more like a toolbox with multiple hammers,
screw drivers etc for the various tasks you need to achieve.

[1] [http://bourbon.io](http://bourbon.io)

